# When can I take the PE exam in Washington?



## rlo (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have a question for all of you and welcome your comments. I just passed the FE exam this October, 2008. I have a B.S. in Electrical Engineering, a B.S. in Computer Engineering, a B.S. in Mathematics, and a M.S. in Mathematics. I live and work in the state of Washington . I have worked as an Electrical Engineer for only 2 years so far, but I was wondering when I would be able to take the PE exam in Washington. Does having a M.S. in Mathmatics help reduce the number of years that I need to wait to take the exam?

Thank you.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2009)

rlo said:


> Hello,
> I have a question for all of you and welcome your comments. I just passed the FE exam this October, 2008. I have a B.S. in Electrical Engineering, a B.S. in Computer Engineering, a B.S. in Mathematics, and a M.S. in Mathematics. I live and work in the state of Washington . I have worked as an Electrical Engineer for only 2 years so far, but I was wondering when I would be able to take the PE exam in Washington. Does having a M.S. in Mathmatics help reduce the number of years that I need to wait to take the exam?
> 
> Thank you.


From the WA Licensure Board



> Licensing requirementsApplicants with foreign degrees
> 
> A number of foreign degree programs are included in the mutual recognition agreements entered into by ABET, Inc. If you have an engineering degree from a foreign country that isn’t on this list, you must have your degree evaluated by a transcript evaluation service approved by the board. This evaluation will be performed at your expense, and you are responsible for submitting all necessary information to the evaluation service. The only evaluation service the board currently recognizes is the Center for Professional Engineering Education Services.
> 
> ...


Looks like you need two more years of experience, provided that your engineering degree(s) were ABET accredited. But it clearly states that only 4 years of ABET education can be substituted to qualify for the 8 years of experience.


----------



## rlo (Jan 4, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> From the WA Licensure Board
> 
> 
> Looks like you need two more years of experience, provided that your engineering degree(s) were ABET accredited. But it clearly states that only 4 years of ABET education can be substituted to qualify for the 8 years of experience.



Great. Thank you for your response.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 5, 2009)

Apply your PE test in CA because CA only allow 2 years experience. However you have to pay more money and additonal 1 years to transfer back your PE licence to Washington. If you took in Oct. 2009 for your PE and wait addition 1 year that you will get your PE licence by Oct 2010. I don't know if you can still catch up for the April, 2009 PE. You have to contact CA board for more information.


----------

